# Shore Dive Tomorrow



## jamesw21 (Feb 26, 2011)

Looking for a shore dive tomorrow. Has anyone been out since the storm. I think Pickens will still be closed tomorrow but I'm thinking of trying out the new one at Park East. I haven't tried it out yet. Trying to go around 9 am if anyone wants to join. High tide is 9:47am. If anyone has any other ideas of places to go let me know.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

visability has sucked everywhere ive fished lately. and the jellies are crazy. Ive been wanting to get out and dive one of the springs. havnt been to one in a few years. i would be down to meet up at one of the springs this weekend??


----------



## jamesw21 (Feb 26, 2011)

gotta work this weekend but maybe another weekend soon.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

yea man, pm me im usually off every sunday.


----------

